# What does it take to work at Sephora?



## lcterp

Hey ladies,
There is a Sephora right across the street from where I live for grad school and I was thinking of maybe seeing if they were hiring so I could work one or two days a week for some extra income.  I wanted to see from some of the girls that have worked there if you can go in knowing not much or do you have to have some make-up artist experience or what.  I'm just getting more into make-up and by no means an expert.

There is also a JCrew, Gap, Banana Rep, and some bars that are also options however I have only worked retail for about 6 months and never tended bar/waitressed in my life so I am a bit more hesitant for that although the money would be great, any thoughts on any of that is also appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## cheburashka

lcterp said:


> Hey ladies,
> There is a Sephora right across the street from where I live for grad school and I was thinking of maybe seeing if they were hiring so I could work one or two days a week for some extra income.  I wanted to see from some of the girls that have worked there if you can go in knowing not much or do you have to have some make-up artist experience or what.  I'm just getting more into make-up and by no means an expert.
> 
> There is also a JCrew, Gap, Banana Rep, and some bars that are also options however I have only worked retail for about 6 months and never tended bar/waitressed in my life so I am a bit more hesitant for that although the money would be great, any thoughts on any of that is also appreciated.  TIA!




I never worked there, but applied to work there a couple times while looking for a job and each time got offered an interview right away. I think if you just have some retail experience, you shouldn't have a problem getting hired.


----------



## Demosthenes

They really like retail experience and an open schedule.  If you are available to work nights that's good, as long as it's not just nights on MWTh or something limited like that.  I think you have a great shot.  They get lots of freebies too!


----------



## digby723

I worked for them for 6 months, and previous experience at any retail store is preferred. You must wear some type of eye make up (even if it's just eyeliner and mascara), blush or foundation and some type of lipgloss/stick daily. Be prepared to answer why Sephora as a store interests you and why you want to work there. Sephora also refers to things differently. Customers are clients. The floor is "the stage" and your uniform is your "costume". You must look like all the other girls. No more than 2 earrings per ear, hair is not to be in your face, so, either wear clips or put it in a ponytail. Nails are to be well groomed, no tattoos or facial piercings can show. You can't wear watches, bracelets or necklaces either. Only 2 rings per hand are allowed. There are a LOT of rules when you work there. That's ultimately the reason why I left, I hated looking and feeling just like everyone else. It's a good company to work for, and you'll get a TON of free stuff. During your interviews (you should have 2-3 total) mention that you're a team player, but you are also self sufficient, so, you don't need to be asked to do things. Taking the initiative went a long way for me when I worked there. PM if you have any more questions...I'd be happy to help! You could send your resume to the store c/o the "Store Manager" and wait for them to call you into the store to actually fill out an application. That's what I did, so I didn't waste my time and their paper unless I thought they might actually be interested in me.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Those rules seem somewhat silly, considering we're dealing with a beauty store.  I have always though of beauty as a form of self-expression, and you would think the store would want a diverse array of beauty types.  Wanting everyone to look the same seems contrary to whole concept of beauty.  I could see having a few limitations, but those seem excessive.  It's also funny considering all the wild makeup looks Sephora puts in their mailers and on their website.


----------



## candace117

^ That is why I would rather work for MAC


----------



## Cheryl

Yeah... I cant understand the jewelry thing at all... 2 rings? I wonder why...


----------



## ChristyR143

candace117 said:


> ^ That is why I would rather work for MAC



I agree.  IMO part of the fun of shopping for makeup is seeing how the SA's have their makeup done.  When everyone looks the same it kind of takes the wind out of the sails.


----------



## lostnexposed

i was thinking of getting a night and weekend job with them but those rules...sheesh!
but I dont understand the no necklace, bracelet, watch rule? why is that?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yeah, I'm always fascinated by the behind the scenes rules that stores have for their SAs.

I guess I can see both sides of Sephora wanting a professional but creative workforce out there, but the no jewelry except no more than two rings per hand is surprising...I guess they worry it could get caught on something or get in the way if you're putting on a customer's makeup - ??  Hmmm.

But on the other hand, beauty is about self expression!  I love seeing SAs or MUAs with completely different and dramatic looks that work for THEM and not necessarily for me.  It inspires me knowing that they are confident in their looks and can suggest something creative for me that I maybe never considered.  Facial piercings and tatoos don't scare me for the most part, LOL.  And they are so mainstream these days.

I work in a corporate environment where the dress codes are probably a lot more conservative, so when I'm NOT in a corporate environment I expect to see a little more drama and flair, KWIM?


----------



## VPT

The reason they have rules about earings etc is because they want a uniformed look, company policy. 
Prior retail experience is not mandatory, many SA have their Sephora jobs as their first, you just need to project the correct image they're looking for in a suitable candidate. Flexible schedule is an absolute must. You're better off speaking to SA of another Sephora store to give you a better idea on what they're looking for.


----------



## digby723

VPT said:


> The reason they have rules about earings etc is because *they want a uniformed look*, company policy.
> Prior retail experience is not mandatory, many SA have their Sephora jobs as their first, you just need to project the correct image they're looking for in a suitable candidate. Flexible schedule is an absolute must. You're better off speaking to SA of another Sephora store to give you a better idea on what they're looking for.



Yep. That pretty much sums it up. They have the minimum make-up requirement, but, you can do whatever you want with it and make it look however you wish. On Saturdays at my store we had a "look" that all of the girls had to copy, but add some flair to. So, one day we'd all have to have a smoky eye with red lipgloss, but, the gloss could be as bright or as subtle as we wanted and the smoky eye could be any color. But, other than make-up, they want their employees to look the same so that they look like a unit. I don't personally agree with it, but, that's my personal opinion, and, that's why I left.


----------



## LouisLady

I would think that a makeup store would allow their MA/SA to express themselves however they want to each be unique & different. 

Now I just realized that Sephora girls are so plain compared to MAC MA's. 

Not very cool.


----------



## lcterp

Sorry I haven't checked back for a few days, moved back to Pitt for another year of law school so I have been doing all those fun moving in things.

Thanks so much for all of your input, especially you digby, I will probably PM you with a few more questions if I get serious about it.  School starts tomorrow so I will have to guage my workload to see if i can pick something up for 2-3 days a week (only could do Fri, Sat, Sun) so I don't apply and then have to quit.  I'm not worried about the retail part but about applying the make-up part, I'm experimenting more with my own but afriad of making someone else look like a clown!


----------



## digby723

lcterp said:


> Sorry I haven't checked back for a few days, moved back to Pitt for another year of law school so I have been doing all those fun moving in things.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your input, especially you digby, I will probably PM you with a few more questions if I get serious about it.  School starts tomorrow so I will have to guage my workload to see if i can pick something up for 2-3 days a week (only could do Fri, Sat, Sun) so I don't apply and then have to quit.  I'm not worried about the retail part but about applying the make-up part, I'm experimenting more with my own but afriad of making someone else look like a clown!



Chances are, if you end up working there, at least one of the guys/girls will be willing to "use" you. I know when I worked there there were two girls who loved doing the other girls make-up on our "look" days, and, one of the guys was trying to become a make-up artist, so, he was always willing to use someone for a new "look". There are trainings you can go to and the reps will teach you more about the brand and how to use some of the products (and the more trainings you go to, the more free stuff you get. Not every brand gives you free stuff, but most do!) You can start small with the make up applications and go from there. I used to only wear one shade b/c I sucked at blending. But, looking up tutorials online and watching the other girls helped. You also play around a LOT with the make-up and different brands when you're "on duty". I practiced blending on my hand a LOT, lol. It's really not hard to learn make-up application, it just takes practice. Let me know if you have any more questions, I'd be happy to answer them for you


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

candace117 said:


> ^ That is why I would rather work for MAC



I think working for MAC would be awesome, but I can't apply makeup to another person to save my soul.  I am not even as skilled when it comes to doing my own.  The MAs at my local counter were all wearing stuff from Cult of Cherry and they had created the most amazing eye looks with the quads.  I am not so good at that.  Besides, I have a heavy brow and deep-set eyes, so none of that stuff would even look right if I did on myself.  That's why I only do 1 or 2 shades of shadow at a time.


----------



## princessheather

Hi!
I have an interview with Sephora. 
What about a guy working there?
Are they open to someone who wears a little mascara and powder?
Or are they strict about guys appearance too?


----------



## digby723

princessheather said:


> Hi!
> I have an interview with Sephora.
> What about a guy working there?
> Are they open to someone who wears a little mascara and powder?
> Or are they strict about guys appearance too?



I had guys that worked with me when I worked there. 2 guys on the floor never wore make up but 1 guy wore some foundation and another guy wore clear mascara, some light brown eye liner, eyebrow gel, and foundation. The more products you use, no matter of gender, the better because then you can recommend them to customers. Good luck on your interview!


----------



## nikanails

Hello digby723 I'm moving to Virginia Beach in January and want to apply to work at Sephora. Is it hard to get in there? I dont have any retail experience I just love makeup! Especially Sephora's makeup.. Any words of wisdom is appreciated thanks! Also is the pay ok?


----------



## digby723

nikanails said:


> Hello digby723 I'm moving to Virginia Beach in January and want to apply to work at Sephora. Is it hard to get in there? I dont have any retail experience I just love makeup! Especially Sephora's makeup.. Any words of wisdom is appreciated thanks! Also is the pay ok?



I got paid about average when I worked there 2 years ago, it was the same as any other mall job and on par with the job I had just quit at the time. We didn't tend to hire a lot of people that had no retail experience, so when you interview make sure you stress that you are a team player, and that you learn quickly, working in teams or individually doesn't bother you at all, and that you are responsible. More than likely they will throw you in the cashiering positing first, and into fragrance every few hours and then slowly train you in color. Also, remember to wear make up when you interview, you'd be amazed at how many people apply to a make-up company and then come in and don't wear any lol! Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions!

P.S. Buy rain boots before you move down here, it rains a LOT!


----------



## claireZk

princessheather said:


> Hi!
> I have an interview with Sephora.
> What about a guy working there?
> Are they open to someone who wears a little mascara and powder?
> Or are they strict about guys appearance too?


I think they are okay with that, because there's 2 guys who work at my Sephora and they both wear makeup.  One wears just powder and mascara, while the other one basically does full drag, minus the clothes (although I wonder if that's just because all the SAs wear black tops and pants...  I think he does wear heels sometimes).  

Also at my Sephora, not all the girls look the same...  The ones with long hair pull their hair back, but there's a few that have bobs or mid-length styles that wear it down.  They all look well groomed, but there's one girl who I always thinks looks sort of greasy, dirty, and hungover.  She's rude too.  I always just assumed it's one of those places where you have to know someone to get a job there, because while a few of the SAs are genuinely attractive, well groomed and good at their job, most of them are just nasty witches in too much makeup (IMO).  I actually avoid going there unless I really have to, because of the SAs they've hired.

As for the ring thing, I think it's because, IMHO, wearing 6 rings on each hand can look a little tacky.  Also, when someone's applying makeup, you don't want them to have a million rings bumping into or scratching the client's face.  Same with lots of bracelets and bangles or necklaces... they would be right in the client's face, clattering around.


----------



## iiheartshopping

ok so i have worked at sephora about 3 months now and i love it. to get a job there u must have some sort of retail experience. its good to get to know some of the sales associates before applying. they will put in a good word for you. at my sephora, its hard to get a job here unless you know someone. wear make up to ur interview and tell them the usual interview stuff retail stores like to hear. 
there are rules as far as costume/dress but some have changed recently. u can wear ur hair down now. u can have tattoos/peircings. hair accessories must be sephora colors of red, black, white or silver. they give u ur costume of black pants and a black coat. as far as makeup, u can do whatever u want. be as crazy or toned down as u want, just wear something on ur face. as far as the rules with the accessories, its because they dont want anything to distract from your face. the makeup is the center stage here. we do have theme days tho where we all get to have the same look but u can put ur own spin on it. one day it was sparkly eyeshadow and pink lips. any sparkle... dark pink... light pink.. ur choice. i love theme days!!
u get lots of gratis. u dont need to be a makeup artist or have prior training. u will learn alot on the job. have fun and hope u get it if you apply!


----------



## lovemysavior

I would love to work there but I don't have any retail experience.  I worked for the government before I became a SAHM two years ago.  I love makeup and beauty products, but have no professional experience or training so I guess that's not enough to make me a good candidate


----------



## AFGz

hey.. i just started off on this webb site soo i dun really know what im doing.. i had an interview wit sephora today and i duno how it went... is there any cues that i could look for that maybe would be ovious that im going to get a second interview?


----------



## inkyl

I worked there for 1 day; retail is ok just not for me. They have this thing called "gratis" which is product you get for free. If you bring your own makeup to work (you must wear a minimum of 7 products) they have to etch your makeup to show it's yours. At my store the manager did not allow any jewelry besides stud earrings. All in all everyone was cool but for me it's a bit much for a lil $10/hr part time job even though the discount was nice too lol

P.S. The one straight guy worked the fragrance wall and he didn't have to wear makeup


----------



## simplystephy

i was working there for over a year, i recently left because i am tired of retail. Since i worked in nyc the rules were quite different, i have a lip ring and it was never a problem for me to wear it and i also had a fringe for a while, and i wore whatever jewelry i wanted as well. I do admit i had to wear a full face of makeup everyday and hated it after a while because i felt like my skin couldn't breathe. The free stuff was awesome but it was time for me to move on.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Man, if I got a job there, I would be so f*cked!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I'm applying there this month  I hope I get the job hehe


----------



## misstrine85

I hope it is okay I ask in this thread as well. 

I finish my education (secretary) this spring, and I really feel like I need to try something. We dont have Sephora in my country, so I was thinking about going to another European country to try and get work there. Rome would be perfect, since Im going there on holiday in June. But I dont speak italian...

So my question is: would I be able to get a job at (any) Sephora with only (mostly) fluent english? Im willing to try and learn the native language.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I have a friend who works at Sephora... I know for a fact you have to be 18, and have some prior experience in retail/beauty.


----------



## misstrine85

candace117 said:


> ^ That is why I would rather work for MAC


 
They have (at least) on strict rule as well. The MA's can only wear the polishes that are avalible for the customers to buy.

I talked to a MA who said she had TONS of polishes, but could only wear them in her off-hours. 

Bummer


----------



## misstrine85

inkypina said:


> I worked there for 1 day; retail is ok just not for me. *They have this thing called "gratis" which is product you get for free.* If you bring your own makeup to work (you must wear a minimum of 7 products) they have to etch your makeup to show it's yours. At my store the manager did not allow any jewelry besides stud earrings. All in all everyone was cool but for me it's a bit much for a lil $10/hr part time job even though the discount was nice too lol
> 
> P.S. The one straight guy worked the fragrance wall and he didn't have to wear makeup


 
Hey, "gratis" is the danish word for "free"


----------



## dweld07

digby723 said:


> Chances are, if you end up working there, at least one of the guys/girls will be willing to "use" you. I know when I worked there there were two girls who loved doing the other girls make-up on our "look" days, and, one of the guys was trying to become a make-up artist, so, he was always willing to use someone for a new "look". There are trainings you can go to and the reps will teach you more about the brand and how to use some of the products (and the more trainings you go to, the more free stuff you get. Not every brand gives you free stuff, but most do!) You can start small with the make up applications and go from there. I used to only wear one shade b/c I sucked at blending. But, looking up tutorials online and watching the other girls helped. You also play around a LOT with the make-up and different brands when you're "on duty". I practiced blending on my hand a LOT, lol. It's really not hard to learn make-up application, it just takes practice. Let me know if you have any more questions, I'd be happy to answer them for you


I have a few questions about sephora digby? What do they pay average I was offered a position as a operations consultant which I have no idea that that even means? If you could please let me know what you know about that position I would greatly appropriated it. Thank you


----------



## digby723

dweld07 said:


> I have a few questions about sephora digby? What do they pay average I was offered a position as a operations consultant which I have no idea that that even means? If you could please let me know what you know about that position I would greatly appropriated it. Thank you



It's been several years since I've worked there, so I'm really not even sure anymore. I was hired as a cashier/SA (don't even remember what their official title was) and was paid a competitive hourly wage at the time of my employment. I'd suggest asking the person who is hiring you what your daily routine will be like, duties, etc, and then asking them what the starting pay is. Good luck!


----------



## coco5

misstrine85 said:


> Hey, "gratis" is the danish word for "free"



haha!! the slang word for free in french is "gratos"!

Sorry for the HS :shame:


----------



## jazzyj1021

I'm just bumping this thread..
So I applied for a job at the Sephora inside JcPenny where I live..but now reading that you need retail experience is making me really sad! I only have health care and resturant under my belt


----------



## nc.girl

jazzyj1021 said:


> I'm just bumping this thread..
> So I applied for a job at the Sephora inside JcPenny where I live..but now reading that you need retail experience is making me really sad! I only have health care and resturant under my belt



I think health care and restaurant experience are better than nothing. Both of those jobs do require lots of interacting with the public, and that's definitely something you'll be doing at Sephora. You can definitely spin both those jobs as being a form of customer service to some extent. If you worked as a waitress, then you know that you have to treat customers well and be attentive to their needs in order to earn a nice gratuity. I hope you get the job! It would be a dangerous place for me to work.


----------



## jazzyj1021

nc.girl said:


> I think health care and restaurant experience are better than nothing. Both of those jobs do require lots of interacting with the public, and that's definitely something you'll be doing at Sephora. You can definitely spin both those jobs as being a form of customer service to some extent. If you worked as a waitress, then you know that you have to treat customers well and be attentive to their needs in order to earn a nice gratuity. I hope you get the job! It would be a dangerous place for me to work.



Thank you! 
Btw, Im a bit of a gear head myself! 
Love my ponies(:


----------



## cosmogrl5

I've also heard of people working as independent contractors for different companies/brands, such as Clarisonic, and they go into stores like Sephora to check displays and train the employees about the products.  I think the contractors make their own hours and still get lots of freebies which is cool.  Just another avenue to consider!  

There's a You Tuber who did a video on it, actually:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8envoLDLsEk


----------



## nc.girl

jazzyj1021 said:


> Thank you!
> Btw, Im a bit of a gear head myself!
> Love my ponies(:



Awesome, always nice to see another female gear head around! We seem to be few and far between around here...


----------



## jazzyj1021

nc.girl said:


> Awesome, always nice to see another female gear head around! We seem to be few and far between around here...



We're the best of both worlds. Girly and tough!


----------



## nc.girl

jazzyj1021 said:


> We're the best of both worlds. Girly and tough!



Totally agree!


----------



## dlovesmakeup

Okay so I have a question. How long does it take to normally get a job at Sephora? I already applied, (on a Sunday), then that following Friday I had a group interview where there were 6 of us. Then I got called on Tuesday for a second interview (solo) the following day, and now its the following week on Monday and I haven't heard word back? Any reason why? Im freaking out they wont hire me. But I'm not gonna lie I nailed that second interview. 
There was a girl who had only worked at a fast food restaurant at the group interview. She straight up asked if we needed retail experience to work there, and they said no. They said as long as you have some cash handling skills thats fine. They train you either way in any position you desire. For those of you who were wondering about experience. 
I personally only have experience as a hostess/cashier/takeout person at a restaurant. But during my second interview she said I would be good to start off as a cashier there as well, since I was so used to multitasking and such. 
I'm really hoping I'll get the job! I'm just nervous because they haven't called.


----------



## declaredbeauty

dlovesmakeup said:


> Okay so I have a question. How long does it take to normally get a job at Sephora? I already applied, (on a Sunday), then that following Friday I had a group interview where there were 6 of us. Then I got called on Tuesday for a second interview (solo) the following day, and now its the following week on Monday and I haven't heard word back? Any reason why? Im freaking out they wont hire me. But I'm not gonna lie I nailed that second interview.
> There was a girl who had only worked at a fast food restaurant at the group interview. She straight up asked if we needed retail experience to work there, and they said no. They said as long as you have some cash handling skills thats fine. They train you either way in any position you desire. For those of you who were wondering about experience.
> I personally only have experience as a hostess/cashier/takeout person at a restaurant. But during my second interview she said I would be good to start off as a cashier there as well, since I was so used to multitasking and such.
> I'm really hoping I'll get the job! I'm just nervous because they haven't called.



It's been a week. I think that's a safe amount of time to call and check on your status.


----------



## dlovesmakeup

What do I say? Who do I ask for? I applied to one sephora and had the group interview there. But for the second interview they sent me with another store, but the manager who interviewed me said shed give the feedback back to the two managers who originally interviewed me.


----------



## kkellyy

I work at a Sephora now and it's the best job ever! It's a lot of fun and you get to learn a lot. Some retail experience and makeup experience is preferred, even if its just researching and watching youtube tutorials. The whole no accessories thing doesn't exist...at least not at my store. We always have fun hair accessories and jewelry on. It's a great job with a great pay rate


----------



## cotoncandirazor

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ Those rules seem somewhat silly, considering we're dealing with a beauty store.  I have always though of beauty as a form of self-expression, and you would think the store would want a diverse array of beauty types.  Wanting everyone to look the same seems contrary to whole concept of beauty.  I could see having a few limitations, but those seem excessive.  It's also funny considering all the wild makeup looks Sephora puts in their mailers and on their website.


I have gotten my cosmetology license and I know what its like to work in a salon since I am just 21. I know it seems like too much, but it is about being professional and looking professional. If they allowed anyone to wear whatever they wanted, they wouldn't be setting a good example to their clients. Stylists and make up artists are supposed to be clean and made up for a reason. It is not about blending in, it is about being professional.


----------



## rulilee

i'm really eager myself to apply for sephora. can anyone tell me how one can move up to become a skin advisor? i'm a skincare freak and i've tried a ton of products from sephora. would it also help that i'm a sephora VIB rouge (their new VIB tier where you need to spend at least $1000 in products... i was kind of gobsmacked when I was told about this). 

As for my experience, I've had health care, freelancing, and non-profit organization internship experience. I'm extremely fanatical about makeup, however, and it's actually because I'm a freelance writer that has led me to change my path towards makeup (writing about beauty, testing out products, and reviewing products makes me want to help out other people!).


----------

